# Looking for a Bag Like This



## Medicman (Nov 11, 2005)

I am looking for a bag like the ones pictured below(not including the lights!! LOL!). 

Who makes it?

How do I get one? 

How much are they? 

Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Mike/Medicman


----------



## Jumpmaster (Nov 11, 2005)

Medicman said:


> I am looking for a bag like the ones pictured below(not including the lights!! LOL!).
> 
> Who makes it?
> 
> ...



Since the name of the top pic is SurefireRepBag.jpg, I think you might want to contact Surefire and see where they had them made? It has elements of Tactical Tailor in it but could be any number of other manufacturers too. I'm guessing it's some proprietary thing Surefire contracted a gear manufacturer to do.

Hmm...I think I am going to have to buy that upholstery sewing machine after all...

JM-99


----------



## Medicman (Nov 11, 2005)

"Since the name of the top pic is SurefireRepBag.jpg" 

This is the name I gave the pic/bag...seemed appropriate. As for contacting Surefire....no go...they don't deal Internationally with the "little guy" anymore. I think it looks custom as well....anybody know anything about this bag???

Mike


----------



## jtice (Nov 11, 2005)

That IS a bag from Surefire
they only made a couple of them, and they were prises.
I made this exact post months ago. 

I really wish surefire would sell them.


----------



## sween1911 (Nov 11, 2005)

Medicman said:


> "Since the name of the top pic is SurefireRepBag.jpg"
> 
> This is the name I gave the pic/bag...seemed appropriate. As for contacting Surefire....no go...they don't deal Internationally with the "little guy" anymore. I think it looks custom as well....anybody know anything about this bag???
> 
> Mike




Mike, 

The top bag in tan belongs to Al Windler "Size15s" and I believe the bottom bag in green belongs to Shelby Chan aka "AluminumOvercast" (recognize that E2e with X200 bezel ). You could always ask them.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 11, 2005)

This looks a lot like the autographed flashlight bag I won in a raffle here in September 2004.
It is made by BSD Tactical Gear.


----------



## jtice (Nov 11, 2005)

I just looked on BSD Tactical, and couldnt find that bag.
Are they still selling it?


----------



## DUQ (Nov 13, 2005)

Lowepro makes a nice one, just a bit smaller. Adjustable interior.

http://www.lowepro.com/Products/Hard_and_Soft_Shell/classic/Omni_Trekker_and_Trekker_Extreme.aspx


----------



## Jumpmaster (Nov 13, 2005)

Hmmm.....I don't see any elastic straps on that one to hold the flashlights. Lowepro makes great camera bags, but...

I really need to buy that upholstery sewing machine so I can make up a few prototypes...

JM-99


----------



## DUQ (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey Jump, just get a denim machine like this one.
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/601-0973693-4269745?_encoding=UTF8&frombrowse=1&asin=B0000648AF


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 13, 2005)

There are some *very* nteresting lights in those bags ...  
bernie


----------



## LEDcandle (Nov 25, 2005)

Woah, wicked... this bag can buy a small car! 
I see some *interesting* lights inside too...


----------



## imfrogman (Nov 29, 2005)

Any one find a bag similar to this?


----------



## Hardball (Dec 1, 2005)

You may want to look around for something like one of these:

http://www.websoft-solutions.net/photos/17585-2.jpg

http://www.lifemedicalsupplier.com/images/FIELDTEX AIRWAY CASE.jpg

There are many companies who make them in as many different configurations; some are set up as backpacks and others as hand luggage. Some of the outfits like Blackhawk have very heavy duty bags set up for a Corpsman or Army Medic. Search for Airway Management Bag, Trauma Bag, or mix in ambulance, emt, paramedics until you find one that is close to what you want. The blue one has loops on the left holding endotracheal tubes which are sized a lot like AAA up to CR123 flashlights. The other side has bigger, heavier duty spots for the laryngoscope blades and handles. Some guys still even use D handles, so they can get pretty big.

Hope this is of some help.


----------

